
Reiser turned down 3 years on voluntary manslaughter for the crap-shoot "geek defense" - tptacek
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/localnews/detail?blogid=37&entry_id=27981
======
MoeDrippins
Wow, irrational arrogance in a well known developer. How unusual! </snark>

Does anyone who's followed this case even slightly find this the least bit
surprising?

------
mynameishere
Unreal. This is mainly an indication that the prosecutors knew they had a weak
case _or_ they were lying to him.

~~~
tptacek
They had a weak case when they started. They had a mediocre case midway
through. They had a strong case once Reiser took the stand.

------
tptacek
He would have been free _next May_ had he simply fessed up and shown them the
body!

~~~
noonespecial
This would not have been a desirable outcome. Thankfully, Hans acted in _our_
best interests.

He is a sociopath and there is zero doubt on the matter of his guilt. I hope
very much that he gets the maximum sentence, even if (as the article argues a
bit too strongly) it will cost us all a little more money.

~~~
cperciva
_I hope very much that he gets the maximum sentence_

I hope the sentence is reduced due to him leading police to the body. Not
because I feel he deserves it; rather, because I want the next murderer to
feel that he has a reason to do likewise.

~~~
pkaler
You're assuming that murderers are rational.

~~~
anamax
They're not completely irrational. For example, they tend to attack when their
intended appears vulnerable. They very rarely attack with loaves of bread.

------
ardit33
This just proves that he is simply insane.

